# Questions on wa handles



## Jeezuinn (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi all,hope I am posting in the right section. I tried searching but could not find the answers i was looking for.

Now I am very new to japanese knives in general, and was wondering if re-handling the knives would be very difficult? I have seen videos where they either heat the tang and burn it in,and fill with beeswax(i think?) or glue it in with epoxy. They make it look easy, but I am sure they have years of experience behind them. If i were to attempt it as a first timer,what should i take note of?

Also, are wa handles universal? I live in Singapore,and the 1 store I could find that sells handles does not have what I like,so I thought of shipping handles over. My concern however, is the possibility that the handle may not fit my knife (kurosaki shizuku gyuto). What should i look out for when buying a handle?


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 7, 2020)

It depends on the knife. Could be as simple as burnt in, with friction holding it in. Could be beeswax. Hot/melt glue. Or the dreaded (for rehandling purposes) epoxy.

Wa handles are a bit universal. But they also come in different sizes to match the blade length and weight.


----------



## Jeezuinn (Jun 7, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> It depends on the knife. Could be as simple as burnt in, with friction holding it in. Could be beeswax. Hot/melt glue. Or the dreaded (for rehandling purposes) epoxy.
> 
> Wa handles are a bit universal. But they also come in different sizes to match the blade length and weight.



Thanks! For the method of rehandling, are there any pros and cons to each? Or rather,is there a more recommended method over the rest?


I guess i should ask the stall/seller whether the selected handle would be appropriate for my intended knife...


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 7, 2020)

I'd lean towards hot/melt glue. Holds good while allowing you to take the handle off again for whatever reason. For installing it, I'd test fit and file/rasp or whatever method you prefer of opening the hole. You want it snug.

Then put a piece of glue in the hole, about a pea size, maybe bigger. Depending on how much of a gap between tang and bottom of the hole. Then heat tang and insert carefully.


----------

